# Boat ramps open Lee and Collier County after Ian



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Does anyone know what ramps are open?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Last I heard all Lee County ramps are closed which is bullshit imo looks like they're trying to keep people off the water. My buddy tried using the imperial river ramp it was tapped off with a park ranger there he told my buddy that the ramp needed to be checked to make sure it's safe as Fwc trucks with trailers where parked in there. I will remember this draconian laws when it's time to re elect our sheriff I won't be voting for Marceno you can bet on that. Trying to force Pine Islanders off the island telling Beach residents they can't return this man has a Napolian complex thank God for our kick ass Governor. Maybe he needs to be called about the boat ramp closures as well. Vote Marceno out next time people.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Imperial/41 was open on Sunday...we took a boat ride. What a mess.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How in the world did the CC flip upside down on the lift. WOW!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Wow🥺


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Marceno is not the issue. It’s the state of emergency procedures. That would be our commissioners. Imperial looks good today when I drove past. Mullock creek is ok but not open.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

I'm late to the party but is Outdoor Resorts ramp open?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

From what I've been told - all the ramps in Everglades City and Chokoloskee are open... Here's a guess (only) about that hull upside down on its own lift.. The water kept rising, then the waves and wind heeled it over on its side until it was stopped by the roof timbers which trapped it and allowed it to be battered until it was all the way upside down... Then when the waters receded you end up looking at something you're not likely to see ever again... If there'd been no roof there - that hull wouldn't have been there after the storm...


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Collier blvd ramp and Goodland are open. I launched out of Goodland on Sunday. The park ranger said Caxambas will be closed for one to two years because the sea wall collapsed. He said all the docks are gone and the marine store was damaged. Not sure if that’s comp true, just passing along the info. If it is I’m not thrilled about all the jet ski tours moving their staging/launching area to Goodland. I have no idea how they’re gonna park their six jet ski trailers.


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

That might be a silver lining for Estero Bay now the jet ski tours should be gone!


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> How in the world did the CC flip upside down on the lift. WOW!


counter rotating props


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Featherweight said:


> Marceno is not the issue. It’s the state of emergency procedures. That would be our commissioners. Imperial looks good today when I drove past. Mullock creek is ok but not open.


They're an issue as well but our sheriff is a joke between his stupid tik tok videos of him in a swat team uniform with his M 4 raiding a drug house mind youhe never worked one day as a road deputy he voted against body cameras and was irresponsible the following day of the hurricane with his death toll assessment. My SIL just retired a while back so I have some inside scoop about our sherrif. When's the last time you saw Grady Judd do a tik tok video I can answer that for you never.


----------



## jtg (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone know about Pineland of the St James City ramps?


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

There are a lot hazards still out in the bay and off the beach. After a week, I’ve only heard of one tow boat being available. May want take a jon boat out in this if you have one. Dumpsters, Jeeps, cars, pilings, rafters, shacks, and even a house are obstructing the waterways around Big Hickory and around Matanzas.

Most of the ramps and floating docks were swamped or damaged. The ramp at Lovers Key is there but the docks are obstructing it and it is not usable. If you see a random PFD floating or marker, slow down as it is tied off on a hazard. Many of the marker pilings were broken off at the water line.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Davis boat ramp in the shores has caution tape across it so I am assuming that it is closed


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Cocohatchee park in north Naples is closed


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

I went out on Saturday in the Estero area. The water quality is terrible. The debris and devastation is heart breaking. Beaches are a mess. I would say give it some time.


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 18, 2015)

estero is a mess


----------



## HHarbor27 (4 mo ago)

Ziggy said:


> estero is a mess


How bad is the bay with debris? Have the channels changed a lot? I'm trying to bring my boat (30') from FMB through Estero Bay back to my house off Mullock Creek this weekend. I haven't been on the water since Ian and my marina is finally putting boats in the water again. Wish I had bought a skiff already so I could check it out first.


----------



## Floridangler (5 mo ago)

jtg said:


> Anyone know about Pineland of the St James City ramps?


Pineland might be open, I know the ramp is fine, give them a call. St. James got it pretty bad would be surprised if they've got anything really open to the general public but who knows haven't been there by land only water since the storm. You can launch up river downtown but thats a run if you're in a small boat.


----------

